# Is L-Carnitine worth the money?



## ShaqFu (Dec 18, 2002)

Supposedly, supplementing with L-Carnitine (it's an amino acid.. like Creatine or Glutamine) will keep your body from storing as much excess fat, moving it all along to the mitochondria to be burnt up and disposed of.

Is this a bunch of BS? Or has anyone tried it and had decent results?


----------



## LAM (Dec 19, 2002)

L-Carnitine does help the body to oxidzie "brown fats"....Carnitine also plays a roll in BCAA metabolizm.

I use Acetyl-L-Carnitine which is almost 2x as expensive as L-Carnitine.  I don't use to many supps so to me it's worth it..


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 19, 2002)

What are "brown fats" dude?

And so you're saying it did make a difference for you?


----------



## LAM (Dec 19, 2002)

Here is a lot of good information on how important Carnitine is for health and for athletes...

http://www.horleys.com/html/article_carnitine_body.html

http://fitness.howstuffworks.com/fr...edu/hbooks/pathphys/misc_topics/brownfat.html

regarding if it has made a difference.  that is tough to really say as my diet is very clean.  but I have no problem maintaining a high amount of LBM with low body fat (6'0 240 @ 9-10%)...


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks Lam! I'll go check that out..


----------

